# "Mitt happens!"   The best line from a Sunday pundit in a long time!



## Ralphy1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Romney running for a third time was met with despair by some panelists when a conservative commentator hit them with the aforementioned.  It did cause the mood to lighten somewhat but the reality of him entering the race was an overall downer for the panel as it was for me and must be for you...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh good grief...... not again....  Mittens.... the third time is NOT going to be a charm... lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, he could be the corporate white man's best hope...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, he could be the corporate white man's best hope...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 13, 2015)

If only he could have been, the world would be rocking to a better beat...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah....Nothing like a Corporate raider who made his daddies seed money go far as a bone picking opportunist who made his gains at others misfortunes, who dumped thousands of hapless employees onto the government dolls when he bankrupted their retirement money. Mitt is he last thing we need.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2015)

Plus... he'll show them terrorists a thing or two....


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 13, 2015)

This Republicon has to take credit for Romney Care in taxachussets. Minus well take credit for the Demorat version. There are still parts of his law from 2006 that have yet to be successfully implemented and the state is switching over to Obama Care. Either plan will follow him. More concepts for the Mitt pile.

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/05/massachusetts-romneycare-health-care-exchange-106362.html

What is it with retreads and the Republicon party.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> ...What is it with retreads and the Republicon party.



Yep, they never gave up on Nixon or Reagan, and we finally got them.  So maybe they'll succeed with Romney eventually.  Who knows..


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 13, 2015)

I always wondered how the California Demorats could elect Jerry Brown governor all those times. It's more than popularity it's " the machine " or the core money & power people that chose the candidates in both parties-not voters.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 13, 2015)

So does this mean you don't want to help Mitt with his new project?

about buying a fancy, rustic mansion in Park City, Utah?
Through a company headed by Ann Romney called Deer Valley SR, LLC, records show that the couple have settled on a Deer Valley house that had been last listed for $8.9 mil
According to the listing description on the property: “As featured in Architectural Digest, this ‘Utah Rustic’ home gave renowned local architect Fred Babcock the opportunity to stretch beyond what one assumed could normally be achieved in log construction. Comprised of whole logs and many local materials, interior designer David Krajeski created an interior that invites both grand entertaining and cozy relaxation. The architectural design is centered on the two-story great room with massive stone fireplace and magnificent views to the Uinta Mountains and beyond.’’
Besides their La Jolla home, the Romneys own two other homes, including their 5,400-square-foot home and 11-acre summer compound on Lake Winnipesaukee in Wolfeboro, NH.


to the San Diego Reader, an appeal before the California Coastal Commission meeting on September 11 in Eureka, CA against the Romney home construction has been postponed.  The paper said that architect and longtime La Jolla resident Anthony A. Ciani “filed his original appeal on July 24, claiming the proposed “McMansion” on the Romneys’ .41-acre beachfront lot is illegal under city and state laws and coastal usage policies.”The Romneys plan to demolish their existing 3009-square-foot house and replace it with an 11,062-square-foot home.  The La Jolla Community Planning Association previously voted to approve the Romney house project.
The purchase marks the Romneys’ official return to Park City after selling in 2009 the mansion they had owned for 14 years, which include the years Romney was head of the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City. Not that the Romneys had ever totally forsaken Utah; during Romney’s presidential bids in 2008 and 2012, many big-stakes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yeah....Nothing like a Corporate raider who made his daddies seed money go far as a bone picking opportunist who made his gains at others misfortunes, who dumped thousands of hapless employees onto the government dolls when he bankrupted their retirement money. Mitt is he last thing we need.



Agree, can't believe this character is seriously trying to run again...looks like they're scraping the bottom of the barrel. http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...-mitt-romney-and-bain-capital-20120829?page=3


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I always wondered how the California Demorats could elect Jerry Brown governor all those times. It's more than popularity it's " the machine " or the core money & power people that chose the candidates in both parties-not voters.




Oh..... and also, his policies turned California's dismal financial situation around....   and people trust him...   He is a great Governor... Some would like him to run for President..






> But lo and behold, Brown has led a remarkable comeback, both for himself and his state. After inheriting a deficit of $27 billion on a general fund of about $90 billion, Brown has turned California around, aided by a rebound in the construction industry and the housing market on which it depends. Early this month he signed a budget that has a surplus of $1.2 billion by Brown’s conservative estimate. The independent Legislative Analyst’s Office, which usually finds gubernatorial estimates too rosy, says the actual surplus will be more than $4 billion.




Read more: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar..._leads_a_turnaround_118943.html#ixzz3On6RaQGr 


Follow us: @RCP_Articles on Twitter


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

Over here he (Romney) would be referred to as "Lazarus with a triple bypass" as in "even if he was Lazarus with a triple bypass he couldn't come back again."

They said that about John Howard and he went on to become one of our longer serving PMs. He was a very determined little wicker basket.
The soufflé does sometimes rise twice.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

And thrice!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

Exactly. Nothing surprises any more.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

with the help of ******?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

mg: Now I'll have to bleach my brain to get rid of the image of John Howard and ******. :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Republican activists want Mitt to sit it out in 2016.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/15/republicans-romney-2016_n_6482944.html


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 16, 2015)

No Mitt...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Be careful or we will put you on our short list for future invasions...


----------



## darroll (Jan 16, 2015)

Mitt is the best dem elector around.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 16, 2015)

Whatever that means


----------



## darroll (Jan 17, 2015)

Mitt will get more democrats elected. Just like the last election.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2015)

*Mitt Has a Koch Problem*

Looks like they snubbed him, read more. http://billmoyers.com/2015/01/23/mitt-romney-koch-problem/



> This weekend, a select group of Republican presidential hopefuls will arrive in southern California to attend one of Charles and David Koch’s biannual donor retreats, a coveted invite for GOP politicians seeking the backing of the billionaire brothers and their elite club of conservative and libertarian mega-donors.
> 
> Featured guests at the conclave will include Sens. Marco Rubio (R-FL), Rand Paul (R-KY), and Ted Cruz (R-TX) and Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker. Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush was also invited to the confab but is unlikely to attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2015)

I've heard rumors the Kochs are liken' Rubio....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Methinks Mitt isn't happening, but there's gonna be a full ship of fools without him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Methinks Mitt isn't happening, but there's gonna be a full ship of fools without him.



The more I've been hearing about the clown car, Jim... the more I'm concerned about Scott Walker.. he's shrewd.. and evil... but he's a con artist.. He just may be a contender.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Well if he can elbow his way past the other repub hopefuls we can begin to see how he holds up to the bright lights of scrutiny.  Meanwhile we can watch the debates and see who makes the Rick Perry mistakes or the Herman Cain and his dumbass 9-9-9.  It's as good as Sid Caesar, Milton Beryl, Red Skelton all rolled into one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I always wondered how the California *Demorats* could elect Jerry Brown governor all those times. It's more than popularity it's " the machine " or the core money & power people that chose the candidates in both parties-not voters.



You know, if  that is the best you have, you are out of ammo quit pulling the trigger.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Breaking news folks!!    Just out... Romney is NOT running in 2016

http://www.hughhewitt.com/romney-st...eaders-party-opportunity-become-next-nominee/


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

One less clown in the clown car.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Pundits are saying this benefits either Christy or Walker as far as donors goes


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 30, 2015)

up to date..ROMNEY IS NOT RUNNING,ON TO JEB BUSH


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> up to date..ROMNEY IS NOT RUNNING,ON TO JEB BUSH



Naw!  America has already been *Bush*whacked !!


----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

Invidious


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Invidious



Not intentionally.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

az jim said:


> naw!  America has already been *bush*whacked !!



twice!!


----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

Ignorance


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Ignorance



So now it's agree with me or be "ignorant".  I see.


----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

No, not you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Political debate in person is hard enough but when it's done with the printed word it is easy to misjudge intent, Shirley.  I never mean to personally hurt feeling but I also will not allow comments to go unchallenged often.  If it offends to "defend" then I cannot often prevent that.  I am as passionate about my beliefs as others are theirs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So now it's agree with me or be "ignorant".  I see.




Isn't that how they usually roll?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

It does seem to be a trend.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Right pew, wrong church.


----------

